# Where to hook a finger mullet



## DennyR

When using circle hooks and live finger mullet to target red drum, what's the best way to put the bait on the hook? Lips, back, eye sockets? Some other way? Thanks!


----------



## emanuel

Lips


----------



## RuddeDogg

emanuel said:


> Lips


Yep


----------



## rattler

nose.


----------



## flasaltangler

BEHIND ANAL FIN OR LIPS


----------



## sand flea

Most gamefish swallow bait head-first. I'd say the lips.


----------



## rattler

NOSE. Lipped bait look sick. Someone showed me 40yrs ago with side by side setups. Nose got hit 7 to 3. Made me a believer.


----------



## Fishman

Lips from the chin up through the head


----------



## Charlie2

*Hooking a Finger Mullet*

I always ascribed to the theory that you hooked a bait, including finger mullet, opposite of the way that you wanted it to go. The bait pulls opposite from the hook.

If you wanted to get it deep, you hooked it in the back and vice versa.

Hooking in the front or back and front end if you wanted it to be 'neutral'; for lack of a better word. JMHO C2


----------



## DennyR

Thanks for all the answers. Looks like lips or nose is the most widely used way to hook up the finger mullet. My original question was how to do this when I'm after drum. Do you use the same method when you are after blues or flounder? Thanks again.


----------



## sinisterfins

Does anyone ever fish with live bait @ the OBX ? If so , how do you catch it & how do you fish it ?


----------



## greg12345

1. nose or lips if working it live along the bottom on a carolina rig
2. through the back behind the dorsal fin if under a popping cork (will swim down away from cork)
3. through the rear near where anal fin would be if still fishing on bottom (will swim up away from weight)

not a big pup fisherman but you might have even more success if you forget the live mullet and instead cut it in half and put the head portion out on the bottom.


----------



## Rainman

I fish the outer banks about 1 month out of each year. In the fall when the finger mullet are in the water I hook them through both lips from the bottom. They seem to last a long time and have had very good results.


----------



## zztopsail

I use a 1/0-3/0 Stainless Eagle Claw Kahle. I hook him through the eyes and pull the hook all the way through and then hook just behind the dorsal fin. This catches those tail biters and the eyes will keep the piece of fish left on the ones that take half the back section.

No doubt this is a killer blues setup


----------



## Jeff

for flounder and drum i usually hook them through the nose and then slow retrieve back to the beach.

for spanish i hook them behind the dorsal fin with a #4 treble hook on a 18 inch fish finder rig w/pyramid sinker and just throw it as far as i can and let it set. The small treble does not hurt the mullet and they live for quite a while.


----------



## clinder

Jeff said:


> for flounder and drum i usually hook them through the nose and then slow retrieve back to the beach.
> 
> for spanish i hook them behind the dorsal fin with a #4 treble hook on a 18 inch fish finder rig w/pyramid sinker and just throw it as far as i can and let it set. The small treble does not hurt the mullet and they live for quite a while.


thats exactly how i fish em to.


----------



## planb

If you are fishing for blues, hook em in the tail. if not , they will bite it in half almost all the time.


----------

